# Converting XDm 40 cal to 10mm question



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I saw a 50 second you tube video made by Cablea for their new barrel to convert a XDm 40 cal to 10mm, but I cannot find additional information. Does anybody know anything about this conversion?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

HogHunter said:


> I saw a 50 second you tube video made by Cablea for their new barrel to convert a XDm 40 cal to 10mm, but I cannot find additional information. Does anybody know anything about this conversion?


I guess anything is possible with the right tools and knowledge? I can only offer my thoughts about this. The 10mm is a longer cartridge than the .40 that would mean that the slide would have to be modified as well to accept the longer barrel hood. It would also need an enlarged ejection port. In addition the grip frame may not accept a longer 10mm magazine. If anything it would probably be easier to modify a .45 XDM as the .45 is about the same length as the 10mm. But there again you would need the same modified .40 slide that may not fit the frame rails of the .45 XDM. If you were to use the .45 slide then the breech face would have to be welded up and machined to accept the narrower diameter cartridge along with the extractor. I'm guessing that this type of conversion would be prohibitively expensive and for all practical purposes you'd be better off just buying a 10mm in the first place. It would probably be more feasible to convert that to a .40 S&W than the other way around. That is if a .40 conversion barrel is available. However with this many modifications made overall reliability may also be compromised.

I'm basing my opinions on a Glock 29 10mm and a Glock G30 .45ACP. Both have the same physical dimensions. Glock did not make their 10mm pistol based on a G23 .40 frame.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Can't be done. Are you sure you didn't see a XDm 45 to 10mm conversion video.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner12 said:


> Can't be done. Are you sure you didn't see a XDm 45 to 10mm conversion video.


I didn't think so. I don't know where some people come up with these crazy idea's?


----------

